# 6 month foal weight



## Freya (15 March 2011)

Hi all,

My colt is now 6 1/2 months old and yesterday I had the opportunity to have him weighed on the weighbridge, he is 256kg.  

I've no idea whether this is a good weight for him as I was not at the yard at the time to talk it through with the feeding specialist who brought the weighbridge.  He currently stands at around 13hh, he is 50% arab and 50% warmblood with an esitmated height of 16.1hh.

Is he a good weight?  Is there any charts that I could follow or is it something a trained eye can only judge?

Many thanks.


----------



## CBFan (15 March 2011)

I don't think thats a question anyone can (particularly easily) answer!!

How long is a piece of string 

how does the foal look? bright? shiny coat? bright eyes? can you see or feel his ribs? 

Maybe some photos would be earier to judge by?

I think Baileys used to do a growth chart but not sure whether they still do. It may have been related to feeding quantities though ???


----------



## cblover (15 March 2011)

My big chunky 8 mth old foal is 307kg and as broad as he's tall!  He stands 13.2hh at his withers and his bum is 14.1hh!!! OMG.....I only want a 15.2hh cob but may get a slightly bigger version!

Dad is a traditional cob and mam is a clyde x.  I think at 6 mth old he was 285kg, so as long as yours is happy and bright, all should be well! Good luck!


----------



## Freya (15 March 2011)

He is fine in himself, very cheeky and wants to know what your doing all the time 

His coat is shiny if you can see it for all the muck stains as he enjoys laying in poop overnight   I can just about feel his ribs under his thick coat, so I'm not too concerned.

I found the baileys chart but it didn't really give me a proper idea.


----------

